# kobalt sliding miter saw



## tommyg3403 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have outgrown my current miter saw and am looking for a saw that can handle larger crown molding and baseboard. I would like to get a quality product at a good price. Any feedback on the Kobalt 10" saw. I intend on using it for an entire house finish carpentry project. Thanks,

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I can't speak about the Kobalt 10" saw but I would suggest you take a hard look at the MikesCrafts jig to do crown molding, it will let you cut any molding easy and right on every time..molding is not cheap now days and the 1st.time you use the jig it will pay you back..

Milescraft - Complete Product Listing

Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Miter Saws - Crown 45


Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Trim Carpentry Aid - Trim 45

See the videos on the same web page(s)

Plus take a hard look at the plastic hangers http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001V9KFVI/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details to help you install the molding easy with just one person doing the hard job..the trim jig you also want to put in your tool box making the job easy..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5C73x_UtJE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glYGAE4BlTY

2P-10 ▼
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/2P10-Solo-Adhesive-Activator-Kit/productinfo/2P10/

==========



tommyg3403 said:


> I have outgrown my current miter saw and am looking for a saw that can handle larger crown molding and baseboard. I would like to get a quality product at a good price. Any feedback on the Kobalt 10" saw. I intend on using it for an entire house finish carpentry project. Thanks,
> 
> Tom


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.

I did some crown molding a couple years ago, will be getting a jig for the rest of it. I would look at a 12" were it me, there are times it sure would be nice to have.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Tom, both Bob and Jerry have some good advice. Here's one more worth a look, the Craftsman Mitermate has an angle transfer system where you take the system to the angle, lock the angle on the system and then take it to the miter saw and lock the saw to the angle..... It's a good idea Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more but a 12inch saw and the Milescraft is a tough combo to beat.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have seen a similar measuring device on ebay for about $20. I believe it is called a goniometer.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah the extra 180 bucks is for the motor, saw blade, saw table and adjustable fence.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I had both a Craftsman and Dewalt sliding compound miter saw and also have a Hitachi which I have kept and sold the others


----------

